# How did Thorondor die?



## Celebthôl (Oct 22, 2002)

How did Thorondor die?
simple question

Celeb


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2002)

From the Encyclopedia of Arda:



> Thorondor's fate is equally uncertain. The only clue is a passage that appears in The Lord of the Rings, referring to '...old Thorondor, who built his eyries in the inaccessible peaks of the Encircling Mountains when Middle-earth was young.' It's plain from this that Thorondor departed Middle-earth some time after the end of the First Age. Perhaps the greatest Eagle of them all simply died of old age, but his mighty body carried a spirit sent by Eru, so perhaps, just possibly, he flew back to his master's halls on Taniquetil and still soars in the airs of the Undying Lands.



His fate is uncertain I think.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 22, 2002)

thx


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 22, 2002)

Both quotes are from Morgoth's Ring


> But true 'rational' creatures, 'speaking peoples', are all of human / 'humanoid' form. Only the Valar and Maiar are intelligences that can assume forms of Arda at will. Huan and Sorontar could be Maiar - emissaries of Manwe.





> Living things in Aman. As the Valar would robe themselves like the Children, many of the Maiar robed themselves like other lesser living things, as trees, flowers, beasts. (Huan.)



Which implies that Sorontor (as well as Huan) are in Aman right now, healing from the weariness of Middle Earth.


----------

